# Waxaddict ??



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello my fellow wax addict collectors of the world 

I'm looking for your opinions and thoughts on the brand waxaddict and how you would rate them and your experience with their waxes.

Secondly, I was looking at buying waxaddict vortex their top wax £210, anyone who has used it personally and how you would rate it compared to others, would you recommend a different wax for the price, I've heard of AW Engima which is getting some good reviews. 

Thanks Kyle :thumb:


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

I love waxaddict :argie:
Haven't used vortex yet, got a sample that I am meaning to use. But basically every liquid product I have I used I liked. Used vitreo and liked that. Customer service and products are top notch!

Brian has quite a lot of experience with the waxes I think including quartz


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

I did sign up to the wax club recently for £10 month, looking forward to free waxes and offers that come with it.


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Iv used Vitreo and Quartz and they are lovely waxes to use. Oily waxes so spreads really easy. Iv not had issues buffing off either. Vitreo lasted about 4 months but in some places its still actually beading, other areas like Bumper and skirts it has worn off now. Quartz being and si02 based blend should last longer, that's been on for about 3 months now and still going strong.


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback so far :thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I used most of Waxaddicts waxes and other products I really like them. Have a nice collection of their waxes now. I haven't use AW enigma(yet) but I do like Vortex, very easy to use and leaves a lovely finish. The beading it leaves is amazing. Both vitreo and Quartz give nice amounts of gloss and last well. Their shampoo is worth a try too.


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Thought you had bought Vortex already?


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm in the process of buying it, waiting for the seller to get back to me, not sure if he forgot about it though :tumbleweed: did you manage to sell your pot after?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

All waxes are very nice to use once you get the cure time right. Not tried vortex yet but all the others are pretty good.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

What would you suggest as the correct curing time for outdoor application??


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Love their waxes and their products, not so much the wheel wax. Vortex is my showcar wax now, the only thing I've come across to rival it is ceramic coat at the minute and even then it's very close. 

I've got Quartz and Showgloss and looking to sell them if you're interested both unused. (have previous pots of used still so no point starting a new one)


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

From my own experience of Angelwax Enigma and Vortex, Angelwax Enigma is easier to remove and far more flexible in that respect. You can put it on and take it off (wax on, wax off) a panel at a time, as recommended by the manufacturer. Alternatively, you can leave it for longer and it'll still come away easily.

Vortex is quicker to apply, marginally, because it's way oilier. From my experience this far, both are in a league of their own. I love Vortex and wouldn't part with it but I did get it for a reduced price as a previous customer (£110 at launch). I wouldn't pay 210, personally, especially not when you can get Angelwax Enigma for £180, or a £45 sample pot that give you 5-6 layers.

In my opinion, Enigma is the better wax but Vortex isn't far behind. It's still an incredible wax.

This is just my view of course but, having used Quartz, Graphite and Custom Show Gloss, Vortex is leagues ahead in terms of application, removal and water behaviour.



Enigma, 3 weeks after application, with no wash and about 200 miles covered.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I own Vitreo, Custom Show Gloss and Custom Quartz but have also tried most of the waxaddict range excluding Graphite and Vortex. Personally I have found anything outwith their signature range to be a bit naff. Waxes like Sub Zero, Candy gloss and Edition 18 really didn't impress me. 

The rest of the offerings falling under the 'signature' range beginning with Vitreo are all excellent. I find Quartz extremely durable and you'll easily get 6+ months out of it per coat if not more. Custom Show Gloss is classed as a show wax but found it beads every bit as good as Quartz and was still beading strongly after 4 months. Vitreo and Edition 21 are also two solid waxes. Nothing really to complain about and you'll again see 4+ months out of either.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have used most of the range as well and really rate the waxes. I'm a lover of strong beading and not a lot comes close these waxes. As Brian says above a couple of the cheaper ones are not great. I could not get on with candy gloss but Quartz and Vortex are 2 of my favourite waxes out. Just gutted I sold my custom Quartz lol


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Was it you I bought it from Zola?


----------



## TomWVXR (Mar 16, 2012)

Kyle_241 said:


> I'm in the process of buying it, waiting for the seller to get back to me, not sure if he forgot about it though :tumbleweed: did you manage to sell your pot after?


Still got it at the minute


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Was it you I bought it from Zola?


It was indeed!! A strawberry milkshake version. I loved that so much lol


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Zolasbackheel said:


> It was indeed!! A strawberry milkshake version. I loved that so much lol


I thought so! Hardly used it infact but it does smell fantastic. The scent choice was a good one on your part mate :thumb:


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

I am a huge advocate of Waxaddict and highly rate and recommend them. I have all their products minus Graphite (if anyone has one....) Vortex is by far the best wax he produces, spreads like butter and protects extremely well even with high mileage vehicles. As previously mentioned Quartz and Vitreo are outstanding. Also try their cleaning products









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice collection you've got there, thinking of buying vitreo and quartz to add to the vortex, the pots looks great love the carbon effect :argie:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Graphite is a great wax to use but I think Vortex just edges it(will have to try them out side by side) My pot of Graphite is the rare Matt carbon one(thanks dave g). A pic of my waxaddict wax collection.


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Graphite is a great wax to use but I think Vortex just edges it(will have to try them out side by side) My pot of Graphite is the rare Matt carbon one(thanks dave g). A pic of my waxaddict wax collection.


Jealous!! Ed19 and Graphite please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome collection there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks guys. I do have a few more pots not pictured and some of the smaller size ones aswell.Also have most of there other products aswell, their pure shampoo I do like a lot.


----------



## subarufreak (Oct 20, 2013)

after trying different waxes, I tried vitreo
never looked back

after every wash or every other wash I use the fo show to boost the wax

applied last july and kept going strong untill february

did a quick detail last week (8houres on a clio...) and applied two coats again.

really love it, smells good too


----------

